# Good first motorized bike?



## Jrcxu (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting a motorized bike, and was hoping I could get some input on one I'm looking at locally.  I have under $600 to spend and want something with a little vintage board track look/style. Does this look like a good one for the $?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2015)

Kinda kool....


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 21, 2015)

It looks like a fine machine for your budget.


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2015)

I made this one.You can buy the complete kits for around $150 minus the bike.........................


----------



## squeedals (Jul 24, 2015)

vincev said:


> I made this one.You can buy the complete kits for around $150 minus the bike.........................




Love them tires.........got info Vince?? 


Don


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 24, 2015)

I like it and I don't think you can go wrong at that price


----------

